# Do we hate squares? - An Observation



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

While my mind was drifting off...

There are barely any if at all - square shaped objects in my room...

I mean, even the computer keyboard I have has rounded edges. Our member icons have rounded edges.
The books and furniture I have are in the shape of rectangles.
The paper I use to study are also rounded.
Let me take a quick look around my room...
Okay. One minute has passed.
I tried very hard to find things that were exactly a square.

A couple sticky notes on my desk
Eyeglass Lens Cleaners
The Calendar icon on my computer
The settings icon on my computer
As well as the maps icon.
A small box to put a decorative item in.

I honestly struggled to find square shaped items.

How about square shaped grids throughout the world?
Even in our modern city grids, most of them are not square shaped.
Do we see a lot of square shaped grids here?
Grids w/o People

How about you?

*Do we have a natural subconscious aversion for squares?*


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-06-14 12:14:27Reaction Score: 0


How does this relate to stolen history?
Oh I get it, it's the gridding thing. Pay me no heed.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2020-06-14 23:29:54Reaction Score: 0


Because artistry and design are defined by more shapes than just squares. In a three dimensional world just using squares is limiting, but as a tool are useful in design. This is why we don't find only purely square shaped objects throughout history. (I would point out that a computer keyboard utilizes dozens of squares in it's design, aka the keys.)

These are my thoughts. Cheers!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-15 02:22:01Reaction Score: 1


Square = material/phenomenal
Circle = spiritual

I think that the obsession with square designs/buildings in modern architecture is evidence that we have lost touch with spirituality.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-06-15 02:32:32Reaction Score: 0


So we should have circular member icons?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-15 02:38:34Reaction Score: 0




revelinmusic said:


> So we should have circular member icons?


Perhaps a choice over shape?


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-06-15 02:40:30Reaction Score: 0


To answer to the previous, maybe so. 
Also, it is difficult to find a lot of city buildings with square shaped windows.
Is there any historical context or documents about the spirituality and meanings of squares vs. circles?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WeeWarriorDate: 2020-06-15 03:06:31Reaction Score: 1




revelinmusic said:


> While my mind was drifting off...
> 
> There are barely any if at all - square shaped objects in my room...
> 
> ...


Check on the natural aversion for squares, it's not even subconscious for me, I loathe them on site!

So have you heard of the Hounds of the Angles?

I first encountered them in the Emerald Tablets of Thoth:

_List ye, O man,
to the depth of my wisdom.
Speak I of knowledge hidden from man.
Far have I been
on my journey through SPACE-TIME,
even to the end of space of this cycle.
Aye, glimpsed the HOUNDS of the Barrier,
lying in wait for he who would pass them.
In that space where time exists not,
faintly I sensed the guardians of cycles.
Move they only through angles.
Free are they not of the curved dimensions.

Strange and terrible
are the HOUNDS of the Barrier.
Follow they consciousness to the limits of space.
Think not to escape by entering your body,
for follow they fast the Soul through angles.
Only the circle will give ye protection,
save from the claws
of the DWELLERS IN ANGLES._

Yeah, turns out that is literally the stuff my nightmares are made of, it has even led to an aversion for all those "square edged" cartoons (like Rim and Stimpy) because they resemble these astral creatures that haunt my dreams.

To make it even weirder, I once encountered a clairvoyant who informed me I had been trapped by these hounds at the age of two when I was put into a coma from an overdose of ether during a dental procedure. She said the hounds inadvertently kept me from passing beyond the veil so I was able to be rescued by the White Brotherhood. Apparently I vowed to "work for the cause" in exchange for this service.

Interesting too that I had a teacher who refused to stay in bedrooms with 90 degree angles, all his houses were round or octagon shaped. He said it really cuts down on the amount of bad juju you have to tolerate.

Then there is that round house in New England that was used exclusively for spirit contact. Sorry I can't find the link to that at the moment, have to get dinner started, but I'll dig around some more later.

Thanks for the topic, it is one that fascinates me, I'll be looking forward to hearing other opinions on the square issue!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-06-15 03:19:14Reaction Score: 0




revelinmusic said:


> Is there any historical context or documents about the spirituality and meanings of squares vs. circles?


Perhaps this?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-06-15 06:01:03Reaction Score: 1




WeeWarrior said:


> Check on the natural aversion for squares, it's not even subconscious for me, I loathe them on site!
> 
> So have you heard of the Hounds of the Angles?
> 
> ...


exactly that made my blood curdle when I read it,   I think maybe the  square is a prison


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2020-06-15 10:45:56Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> Square = material/phenomenal
> Circle = spiritual


That squared circle again.




HollyHoly said:


> I think maybe the square is a prison


Yes it is, of your own making if you let it. 
The _cube_ is the representation your material avatar. 
I suppose if you fully debase or devolve yourself while here, you will eventually become a one dimensional square.
And loose all ties to your spirit.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-06-15 10:58:04Reaction Score: 0


This is an interesting video about numerology and the bible and how it relates to squares and circles.
About 9 minutes into the video he gets into the specifics of the square and circle and triangle.
That is where his observations start becoming brilliant and extremely insightful.
Does anybody know how far numerology goes back in time?
What if we only used other languages that are character based like sanskrit and chinese?
Would that break all this numerology magic?


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-06-15 11:30:43Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> How does this relate to stolen history?


 +1


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-06-15 16:19:02Reaction Score: 1




Felixnoille said:


> +1


You changed your avatar. Curious why you'd think KD is an imposter.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-06-15 16:24:03Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> You changed your avatar. Curious why you'd think KD is an imposter.


Hi Whitewave, please see this post:
The Stolen History of Dallas


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-06-15 16:26:27Reaction Score: 0


1) I thought the original purpose of this forum was to investigate history. 

2) I want to bring your attention to Korben. I think the forum has been hijacked as well. The original Korben was very dedicated. I was quite confused when I was suddenly allowed to make posts without an admin approving these posts. I apologize about not scrutinizing this or worrying about this. This was one of the ways that the forum was regulated. I should have asked other members when I could just post freely on this forum. 
Knowing that Korben was historically very avid in this forum, for him to stop replying to messages and shift away from this forum is suspicious. 
That was a mistake of me not to meet in person with the forum members much earlier, which would have made us stronger.

3) This is stolen history! Korben allowing posts on the coronavirus - a developing situation was strange. 
Somehow that thread has evolved into a megathread consisting of 200+ pages of forum responses and replies. 
I think it is important to look at this thread and Korben's response to the CV thread:
_"The forum will stay true to its original purpose. This is an unfortunate event we have to live through, and it was impossible to avoid the Coronavirus topic. Hence, the exception was made. For myself, I cannot wait to go back to normal history related discussions."_
However Korbens posts have a drought and he kind of disappears from the forum for a while, and after that he just does not seem the same. 
All his recent posts are very shallow. Korben used to be quite the thread creator and investigator, and I can see none of that in his recent posts.

4) Also his frequency of posts. After Korben left and took a supposed break because of family problems, his posting frequency never returned to normal. If you look at his posts from 4/11 to 4/22, it takes up more than 1/3 of the posts from 4/22 to now, basically two months later. 
In other words his posting frequency has decreased about 5/3rds approximately. About two times less. 
Excuse me if my math is not exact. It is late at night for me right now.  

5) Look at the Top Posters of the Month list. 
In the first page is Igneous, you go to the next page, and you see igneous again. 
This is suspicious. I have seen this with several other members I cannot recall. 

6) Criticism: Also, if this forum was really hijacked, then wouldn't another new member who claims to be Korben come along and emergency message us? Or make a post about how the forum was hijacked and he could not gain access to administrative privileges?
If this is false, then it is a good wake up call for everyone to back up what they are reading.


----------

